# North West Tea and Donut meet *Sunday 3rd October*



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

There will be a meet at Krispy Kreme, Barton Dock Road, Trafford Park, Manchester M41 7PP, the first Sunday of each month at 1pm.

Ideal for those working away all week and those that want a Sunday lie-in 

Just an informal gathering to share tea/ coffee and donuts.

If anyone is interested please post on this thread.

Daz

List so far

AudiDoDatDen
Matt B ( pencilled in)
A3DFU (pencilled in)
Mrgoodcat (pencilled in)
tony_rigby_uk (pencilled in)


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi mate, sorry where and what is Krispy Kreme?


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Just Googled it, a doughnut shop in Selfridges is that right?


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi, it's on Barton Dock Road M41 7PP. The best donuts you'll ever have although don't eat too many or you'll be sick 

I've edited the first post with the address.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Audi-do-dat-den...classic.

De-do-doh-don't-de-doh...to you :lol:

Joe


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Cheers Joe :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

alright mate put me down for this but i may not make it as i am off to boston on the monday.
Just a comment but Les has the monthly meets on the 1st and with your planned for the end of the month we appear to be slightly polarised


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Will do, but it's the beginning of the month :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A possibility for me; I haven't been to Krispy Krem in ages. And usually you get a free doughnut when qeueuing up to buy some 8)


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

A possible for me too.


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Addded provisionally


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Better start cleaning A3DFU then :roll: :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

The NW monthly meet is at Krispy Kreme on 6 October. I'm not sure you'll get the numbers if you're hosting one at the same place three days earlier.

Just a thought...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

burns said:


> The NW monthly meet is at Krispy Kreme on 6 October. I'm not sure you'll get the numbers if you're hosting one at the same place three days earlier.
> 
> Just a thought...


Agreed.... But just a thought... HAs anyone ever tried to get off the M62 at the trafford center on a sunday at around dinner time... shops only open at 10 as does chill factor, and it's just a pain in the arse...

up for it in principle, i don't mind donuts twice in 3 days... but will decide nearer the time. missus permitting.


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

The Trafford Centre is off the M60 not M62. I'd advise to use the M602 and come through the back of Trafford Park. Yes this is close to the other meet but this is intended to be available for those that can't make the midweek meet due to other commitments.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I can never make Les' mid-week meets due to work commitments, so if it is Krispy Krem for me it'll have to be the Sunday


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> The NW monthly meet is at Krispy Kreme on 6 October. I'm not sure you'll get the numbers if you're hosting one at the same place three days earlier.
> 
> Just a thought...


Depends how good the dougnuts are!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Marco34 said:


> Depends how good the dougnuts are!


Are you saying that you don't know Krispy Krems?


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

I cant make most midweek meets due to my shifts. I will try and make it Sunday.

In case you havnt seen this its on Sunday 24th

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=183581


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

My car is currently at Macclesfield Audi and I'm not sure when I get it back [problem with too higher engine temperature]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I should be able to make it to this, but i will be TT less.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stevecollier said:


> I should be able to make it to this, but i will be TT less.
> Steve


Eat a doughnut for me Steve if I can't make it [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Never been there before, so it will be a nice treat.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I now have to ask you officially to eat some doughnuts for me, Steve, as I won't get my car back until Monday lunch time 

Thank God I'm currently preparing a course I'm teaching tomorrow, so in reality I'll only miss my car on Sunday :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> I now have to ask you officially to eat some doughnuts for me, Steve, as I won't get my car back until Monday lunch time
> 
> Thank God I'm currently preparing a course I'm teaching tomorrow, so in reality I'll only miss my car on Sunday :?


Okay, i will have 2 then.
Your lucky you dont have to wait too long to get yours back, ive already missed mine for 6 weeks and i think its going to be another 3 at least.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stevecollier said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I now have to ask you officially to eat some doughnuts for me, Steve, as I won't get my car back until Monday lunch time
> ...


Jesus, what's up with your car Steve :?

Glad you'll eat a doughnut for me


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If you look at my signature you may get an idea why i havnt got the car back.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stevecollier said:


> If you look at my signature you may get an idea why i havnt got the car back.
> Steve


See, these things normally escape me Steve :roll:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Just me in a tt then :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiDoDatDen said:


> Just me in a tt then :?


Don't lose heart, it'll be a good meet 

I wish I could come but I still don't have my car back: the morons have mis-diagnosed the cause of the fault and replaced a part that is quite ok. I now need to wait till Monday to speak to them and; all that without a courtsey car since Thursday :evil:

I will make every effort to come next time: enjoy the doughnuts on my behalf [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

No worries I'll scoff your doughnuts  hope the car is ok soon.

Daz


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiDoDatDen said:


> No worries I'll scoff your doughnuts
> Daz


That's the spirit [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

And thanks for your good wishes for A3DFU


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Got there just after 1 today and not a TT in sight.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Are you saying you ate all doughnuts on your own


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Burp, yes. My daughter was with me as well. Were fit to burst.
There were a few yank cars there and Sophie was impressed with a Ford truck on big wheels.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like we need to have a curry meet soon :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

8)


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

I was parked facing the shop door


----------

